# Installing Phoenix Sound System - LGB 2080D



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Helo,

I am interested in installing a phoenix sound system in an LGB 2080 steam engine. before doing such I wanted to touch base with anyone who may have done such with a few question.

Does the age of the engine matter? Should I look for a newer engine? 

Is it just as easy to find a 2080 D or T and install the sound system or should I purchase a 2080 S and replace the existing sound system? 

Does the engine chassis need to be modified/drilled? Will I have to drill the chassis to allow the sound to excape from the speaker?

I will greatly appreciate any suggestions/advice.

Take Care, Bob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, just my thoughts... Assuming you are running DC track power. 

If I were to add Phoenix to a 2080, I would buy one without sound... You should be able to get one for less than the 2080S. 

There should be enough room in boiler to install the PB11 and it's battery. There should be an area for the speaker. Determine which size speaker before you order the PB11. You'll need to determine the location for the volume switch and progamming jack.

Should be a normal install with all the unforeseen quirks that happen when doing these things.









If you are running DCC or battery power/radio control, you can use the P8.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2080 has a cavity at the front of the boiler to allow sound from a small round speaker to come out the front at the pony truck. 
Since you are only adding sound, no fancy wiring change needs to be done and there is plenty of room in this engine. 
There is a screw under the boiler above the front pony that needs removal, and both ponies need removal. Only middle screws need removal at the sides of the motor block. 
2 screws at rear of engine. 
Now top comes off easily and you will see 2 brass strips at the front where the motor block has power feeding the top. Just get the power from these strips. 

Biggest problem in reassembly is aligning the door bottom pins in the chassis before tightening the screws.


----------

